
Graduating from College: Starting your own business or joining an established company? - prakash
http://www.fabricegrinda.com/?p=373
======
bkbleikamp
I have been pondering this question myself lately...interesting thoughts.

McKinsey is a prestigious company, but I would think most people considering
starting a company would be better served working at a startup, right?

